# Generator converting to gas



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

The article in this months MMM re running generator with gas with a conversion kit from Browns. We rang Browns to enquire about this kit and explained that we had one Gaslow bottle and one Propane plus outside barbeque point, we were informed that the kit should not run off the barbeque point but direct from the bottle (propane) the adviser had read the article in the MMM and said they could not support the method which had been used! Anyone else adapted their generator to run off gas?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes.

If you search MHF, you will see there is a lot about this, and in particular the feasibility or not of connecting to a low pressure or high pressure point, that is before or after the existing regulator.

Dave


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*generator converting to gas*

Hi, I am interested in this discussion as I fancy running my generator from L.P.G. myself, but the only ones I have seen on gas have been at Steam rallies where they all appear to run from a separate bottle. However I do not understand why a genny cannot be run from the domestic L.P.G. tank as the pressure is the same as a standard bottle? I know it cannot be run from the engine L.P.G. tank without a vapouriser because it is in liquid form, but I would be interested in finding out why it cannot work from the domestic side, lets keep checking Mick.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you do as I advise and search, you find it can be ....

Mine is, running off my single Gaslow refillable cylinder permanently in the van, supplying gas to all the appliances.

The issue is simply that in theory, there is no reason why a genny can't run off the low pressure side, but in practice, some conversion designs will not do so. And some will.

Dave


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I have a honda EU2 2kw which runs off LPG straight from a propane bottle through special regulator which as a button on it.You press button on regulator for about a second after turning on gas.Then start genny
The recommended not to have a long hose just the one supplied which is about a metre in length.Had LPG because did not like petrol fumes in motorhome when it was stored.Bought it from edge technology at crewe


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have the same one (though the smaller EU10i) and went gas primarily for the same reason.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*generator off gas*

Sorry, you missed the point, in the article the d.i.y.er ran his Brown kit off the barbecue point and this should not be. As you all have confirmed that you run yours directly off your gas bottles. Perhaps you have not read the article in MM and I should go on the outandabout site to make the point. It is disturbing to think that a M/H mag' doesn't check an article which is technicallly wrong. Or am I being too pinickity where gas is concerned!! 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The only issue is whether it works satisfactorily. Nothing more substantial than that. If it does, great. But clearly for that particular bit of kit the supplier is playing safe (commercially, not health & safety!).

The MHF archives explain why this is.

Dave


----------

